# Songs you just can't play loud enough



## Groff (Aug 1, 2009)

What songs for you are just so bad ass you just can never seem to blast them loud enough? They don't have to be the heaviest songs ever, just a song you like that much.

For my, it's White Zombie - Electric Head Pt. 1. That song is just so fucking bad ass! Whenever it comes on my Zune I crank that bitch up!

What about everyone else?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 1, 2009)

I Can't Wait by Stevie Nicks...goddamn I love blasting that song.

OR

Stand Back by Stevie Nicks...also a blastworthy song


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 1, 2009)

Cursing Akhenaten by After the Burial
Burning Pits of the Duat by Nile

Tons more I can't remember


----------



## TomasO (Aug 1, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Cursing Akhenaten by After the Burial



+10,000

also Asperation by AtB, Within my Blood and Beyond the Permafrost by Skeletonwitch, Iron swan, and Fire Lances of the Ancient Hyperzepherians by The Sword 
and hell throw Master of Puppets on that list too 
cant remember anymore then those right now


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 1, 2009)

"Drag The Waters" by Pantera, that opening riff with the layered scream just has to be played at maximum volume.



Groff said:


> What songs for you are just so bad ass you just can never seem to blast them loud enough? They don't have to be the heaviest songs ever, just a song you like that much.
> 
> For my, it's White Zombie - Electric Head Pt. 1. That song is just so fucking bad ass! Whenever it comes on my Zune I crank that bitch up!
> 
> What about everyone else?



+1 for White Zombie, I would blast "Blur The Technicolor" or "Creature Of The Wheel" myself.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Borrowed Time by Architects. The one line "You mean nothing to me, and you never fucking did" is so good when its cranked.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 1, 2009)

TomasO said:


> also Asperation by AtB



Yes!!!

Oh and Ironbound by Einherjer
Immortal Corrupter by GWAR
Sammy by GWAR
Beyond the North Waves by Immortal
Always and Numbers Count for Nothing by Architects
many many many more....


----------



## Joose (Aug 1, 2009)

"Bludgeoned To Death" by Suicide Silence
"Inside" by Sevendust
"Deathbox" by Mnemic
"Prism And Gate" by Scar Symmetry
"War Nerve" by Pantera
"Born" by Nevermore
"Faceless" by Threat Signal
"Black Star Deceiver" by Soilwork

The list goes on...


----------



## MFB (Aug 1, 2009)

"I'm Broken" - Pantera
"Demigod/Conquer All/Slaves Shall Serve" - Behemoth
"As He Creates, So He Destroys" - NILE
"The Running Free" - Coheed & Cambria
"One More Time" - Daft Punk

Lots more but I'm lazy


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## TaronKeim (Aug 2, 2009)

Spirit Crusher - Death
Combustion - Meshuggah
No Heroes - Converge

_TJK*


----------



## Bleak (Aug 2, 2009)

Where Eagles Dare


----------



## jymellis (Aug 2, 2009)

maggots-gwar
king queen-gwar
eli cash vs. the godless savages- iwrestledabearonce
go greyhound- tony danza tapdance
caffeine- faith no more
suprise your dead- faith no more


----------



## Forresterc (Aug 2, 2009)

Groff said:


> What songs for you are just so bad ass you just can never seem to blast them loud enough? They don't have to be the heaviest songs ever, just a song you like that much.
> 
> For my, it's White Zombie - Electric Head Pt. 1. That song is just so fucking bad ass! Whenever it comes on my Zune I crank that bitch up!
> 
> What about everyone else?



Agreed.

for me, It is Ion Dissonance: The Surge
Meshuggah: Bleed and New Millennium Cyanide Christ
Alice In Chains: Nutshell


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 2, 2009)

Journey - Separate Ways

Whitesnake - Still of the Night

Metallica - For Whom The Bell Tolls (and most of the Ride album...)

Savatage - Edge of Thorns

JS Bach - Toccata and Fugue Dm

Megadeth - Tornado of Souls (particularly the instrumental section)

Stratovarius - Black Diamond

and tons more...


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 2, 2009)

Happy Pill by 16volt, and What The Fuck Is Wrong With You? by Combichrist 

Also Breaking Benjamin - Evil Angel, and also Fear Factory - Default Judgement


----------



## Brewtal_Damage (Aug 2, 2009)

Pantera - Revolution is My Name
Nevermore - The Sound of Silence
Soilwork - Blind Eye Halo


----------



## Brewtal_Damage (Aug 2, 2009)

edit


----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 2, 2009)

The louder you play Combustion and Bleed by Meshuggah the better it gets


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 2, 2009)

MFB said:


> "Demigod/Conquer All/Slaves Shall Serve" - Behemoth



Conquer All and Slaves Shall Serve are definitely on my list of songs that i only limit the volume on to avoid damage to my speakers and ears...beyond that they cannot possibly be loud enough

also (sic) by Slipknot...more than 10 years later that song still makes me start smashing shit every time it comes on, which is why we had a "no Slipknot in the house" rule for a while at one of the places i used to live, funny thing was, even the 2 roommates who weren't Slipknot fans at all were smashing shit during that song and right afterward went "oh, i finally get the appeal of Slipknot, i just wasn't all that pissed off at the world when that album came out...NOW it makes sense"


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 2, 2009)

ashley simpson- pieces of me.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 2, 2009)

Bloodmeat-Protest the Hero
Anger of Reflection-Sacred Mother Tongue
Light-Periphery



Cadavuh said:


> The louder you play Combustion and Bleed by Meshuggah the better it gets


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 2, 2009)

What!? No SYL? Shame on you ss.org 


Anyways..

Strapping Young Lad, Shitstorm and/or Home Nucleonics. Me and my best bud blare those two songs 80% of the time we're in the same car. Best two songs ever.

Some other good ones are..
Testament - More Than Meets The Eye
Psychostick - Two Ton Paperweight (Inside joke sort-of, good song to blare in, well, shitty cars )
Unearth - My Will Be Done
Lamd of God - Laid to Rest and/or Redneck
Spineshank - Asthmatic
Fear Factory - Demanufacture and/or Slave Labor
Zonaria - Descending Into Chaos
Tool - Jambi and/or Rosetta Stoned

Oh, and just about any good DnB song


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 2, 2009)

Bleed - Meshuggah
Future Breed Machine - Meshuggah
Du Hast - Rammstein
Mein Teil - Rammstein
Keine Lust - Rammstein
Really anything by Rammstein is badass and blast worthy, same goes for Meshuggah.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 for Meshuggah. Through a decent set of speakers, "ObZen" is absolutely mono-fucking-lithic. 

Some Dream Theater also fits the bill. Think "The Glass Prison," "The Root of All Evil" and the majority of "Train of Thought."


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 2, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> +1 for Meshuggah. Through a decent set of speakers, "ObZen" is absolutely mono-fucking-lithic.
> 
> Some Dream Theater also fits the bill. Think "The Glass Prison," "The Root of All Evil" and the majority of "Train of Thought."



 My mom keeps the EQ for the speakers in her van flat, so they're in tip-top condition and sound fucking amazing when my cousin and I re-EQ them when we borrow the van.

Oh, in my list earlier I forgot to include Opeth, SikTh, Protest The Hero, Nevermore, Jag Panzer, and Deftones.


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 2, 2009)

The Storm I Ride - I

It's like Immortal crossed with Motorhead. Just pushing play on this song forces the volume up without any input from the listener.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 2, 2009)

Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe/Morphogenesis/Quantumleaper/Fear Catalyst/Ghost Prototype I & II
Meshuggah - Lethargica/Pravus/Obzen/This Spiteful Snake/Dancers To A Discordant System/Benzin Remix
Beneath The Massacre - Condemned
Behemoth - Defiling Morality Ov Black God
Textures - Storm Warning/The Sun's Architect/Laments of an Icarus/One Eye For A Thousand
Sikth - When's The Moment's Gone/Where Do We Fall?/Sanguine Seas of Bigotry/Summer Rain
Opeth - Heir Apparent/The Lotus Eater/Hex Omega/The 
Origin - Finite
Ion Dissonace - Through Evidence/Shunned Redeemer/All of their 'Solace' album
Hour of Penance - Absence of Truth
Gojira - Ocean Planet/All The Tears/The Art of Dying/Toxic Garbage Island
Guthrie Govan - Ner Ner
Insane Clown Posse - Homies/Hocus Pocus

Black Eyed Peas - Boom Boom Pow 

LOL JK


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 2, 2009)

THis is Sick!


----------



## -TheWickerMan- (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## punisher911 (Aug 2, 2009)

Before the hangmans noose- DevilDriver
Killing in the name of- Rage Against the Machine
All Summer Long- Kid Rock
Determined- Mudvayne


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 2, 2009)

It's a song I love, a song that makes me laugh cry and headbang, it's a song that even in my darkest hour never fails to put a smile on my face, it's also a song that I couldn't find a better version of on youtube so this one will have to do.........


----------



## darbdavys (Aug 2, 2009)

Meshuggah - Bleed
Opeth - The Leper Affinity
any Necrophagist song


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmmm, let's see...

- Mnemic: Ghost, Deathbox and Dbxxd
- American Head Charge: Loyalty
- Synthetic Breed: Catatonic
- SYL: Almost again, Love?
- Bloodbath: Eaten
- Dagoba: The Things Within
- Sikth: Bland Street Bloom
- Crystal Method: Name of the Game
- Deftones: My Own Summer
- Fear Factory: Moment Of Impact
- Gojira: Backbone
- Hacride: Perturbed
- Ill Nino: I am loco
- Job for a Cowboy: Lords of Chaos
- Lamb of God: Vigil
- Machine Head : Halo
- Rage against the Machine: Killing in the name of
- Massive Attack: Risingson
- Meshuggah: Disenchantmet
- Pendulum: Slam
- Rob Zombie: Dragula
- Slayer: Warzone
- Suicide Silence: Wake Up, Lifted, Bludgeoned to Death
- The Haunted: D.O.A.
- Threat Signal: Rational Eyes
- Whitechapel: This is Exile

Anything by Korn, slipknot and limp bizkit (yeah, limp bizkit!)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 2, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> - Mnemic: Ghost, Deathbox
> - American Head Charge: Loyalty
> - Synthetic Breed: Catatonic
> - SYL: Love?
> ...



seriously good bands there


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 2, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> seriously good bands there


Thanks, your list rocks, too 
Except Boom Boom Pow


----------



## -TheWickerMan- (Aug 2, 2009)

some more

anaal nathrakh - pretty much every song will destroy your speakers 
primordial - empire falls
cannibal corpse - hammer smashed face
death - crystal mountain
atheist - unquestionable presence
lykathea Aflame - every single song
gory blister - as blood moves
decapitated - spheres of madness
kronos - haterealm
aeon of horus - 3C321
amogh symphony - Cyborg Activation (Last Human Civilization)
augury - The Lair of Purity
outcast - Autonomy in Progress
pitbulls in the nursery - monkey's masterbation
the revenge project - swallow the dark
persefone - Sword of The Warrior
immortal - solarfall
septic flesh - sunlight moonlight
swallow the sun - empty skies
novembers doom - the novella reservoir 
cryptopsy - slit your guts
carcariass - watery grave
iniquity - Inhale The Ghost
psycroptic - The Valley of Winds Breath and Dragons Fire
quo vadis - silence calls the storm
cephalic carnage - piecemaker
every gridlink song
bloodbath -eaten
all demilich
trauma - Blade Under Your Throat
benighted - slut
skinless - trample teh weak, hurdle the dead
behemoth - slaves shall serve
cobalt - dry body
1349 - naticana
dismember - phantoms (of the oath)
intestine baalism - avenger full of vengance on god
gorod - Thirst For Power
opeth - the moor



ok well i am missing tons but i'll leave it at that 

and yes, i am this bored


----------



## Valserp (Aug 2, 2009)

Machine Head - Wolves
The intro on this piece must be the most badass thing I've heard in years. It just screams CRANK THAT S&^T UP!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 2, 2009)

We Will Rise - Arch Enemy

 Everyone knows that one

I am Legend/Out For Blood is a good'in as well 

Nocturnus - Lake Of Fire, My favourite at the moment.

Slayer - Chemical Warfare

Accept - Metal heart & Balls To The Wall

Cryptopsy - Every album up until 'Once Was Not' (That record just didn't Jel with me)

Decapitated - Three-Dimensional Defect

Dimmu Borgir - Blessings Upon The Throne Of Tyranny scream: - such a relentless song!)

Morbid Angel's Record 'Gateways To Annihilation' - Masterpiece

Forbidden - Chalice Of Blood

Incantation - (Anything Off 'Diabolical Conquest')


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 2, 2009)

Meshuggah - Rational Gaze
Mudvayne - Happy?
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Give It Away
Fear Factory - Linchpin
Hans Zimmer - The Battle


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 2, 2009)

Edit: Holy Shit, I forgot the most Intense song of all time:

HATE ETERNAL - DOGMA CONDEMNED


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 2, 2009)

Europe - The Final Countdown


----------



## sami (Aug 3, 2009)

Vader: Shadowfear


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 3, 2009)

American Head Charge takes the prize for me:

Ridicule
Pushing the Envelope
Leave me Alone

I like to listen to these masterpieces of hate and metal VEEEEERY LOOOOUD!


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Aug 3, 2009)

didnt read the rest of the thread so dunno if this has been posted but I have two words that answer the OP's question.....

MASTER!MASTER!


----------



## liquid sky (Aug 3, 2009)

"Hole in the Sky", "Supernaut", "Heaven and Hell", and "Zero the Hero" - all by various incarnations of Black Sabbath. Yeah, I'm a big fan.


----------



## Devour3d (Aug 3, 2009)

After The Burial - Re-mastered Rareform album
Decapitated - Spheres of Madness, Day 69 (Pretty much anything off of Organic Hallucinosis)
Dying Fetus - Your Treachery Will Die With You (New song )
The Absence - Dead and Gone
All Shall Perish - Never...Again, Stabbing to Purge Dissimulation, Wage Slaves
A Day To Remember - Welcome to the Family, Mr. Highway's Thinking About the End
The Faceless - An Autopsy, Leica
Kataklysm - Crippled and Broken, In Shadows & Dust, As I Slither
Septic Flesh - Anubis, Sangreal
Skinless - Overlord, A Unilateral Disgust, Trample the Weak, Hurdle the Dead
Suffocation - Infecting the Crypts, Pierced From Within, Bind Torture Kill
Suicide Silence - No Pity For A Coward, No Time To Bleed, Your Creations


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 3, 2009)

Metallica - The thing that should not be  (epic chuggage in the ending!)
(and most of their other stuff from Kill 'em all, Ride the Lightning, Master of Puppets, ..and justice for all and (yes sir) the black album)


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 3, 2009)

Almost all of the 80's era Metallica!

Also, a lot of Slipknot, Mudvayne, Korn, and the heavier Deftones stuff.


----------



## Groff (Aug 3, 2009)

Brewtal_Damage said:


> Pantera - Revolution is My Name



Yes! While I don't care too much for that album, that song is fucking awesome!



EliNoPants said:


> also (sic) by Slipknot...



Hell yeah man! That song was such a kick in the nuts compared to everything else that was popular at the time. Say what you will about Slipknot, that song is fucking *HEAVY!*


----------



## Groff (Aug 3, 2009)

OH!

And I gotta add Ministry - Psalm 69 to my list. It's my favorite song, and is still so good it gives me chills!!


----------



## auxioluck (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow...too many to think of, but right now it's:

The Pain Loss by For the Fallen Dreams. Fucking awesome song.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Aug 3, 2009)

My favorite song that not a lot of people probobly know about or atleast i hope they DO is the song SUM by Meshuggah... @ 1:01 TURN IT UP !!!!! 
audio music tracks on Project Playlist | Music Playlist || Facebook, Tagworld, Stickam, Hi5, Friendster, Infieldparking.com, Xanga, Myspace Music Playlistshttp://www.http://www.playlist.com/searchbeta/tracks#meshuggah sum


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 3, 2009)

Basically anything by Nile or Nevermore.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 3, 2009)

Basically anything by Nile or Nevermore.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 3, 2009)

After going through my library, the list looks something like...

Agalloch - Limbs
Angra - Winds Of Destination
Carcass - Arbeit Macht Fleisch
Children of Bodom - Sixpounder
Children of Bodom - Living Dead Beat
Dark Tranquillity - Lost To Apathy
Dark Tranquillity - Terminus (Where Death Is Most Alive)
Detonation - End of Sight, End of Fears
Detonation - Invoking The Impact
Disillusion - Alone I Stand In Fires
Disillusion - Back To Times Of Splendor
Extol - Undeceived
God Forbid - Force-Fed
Hypocrisy - A Thousand Lies
Iced Earth - A Charge To Keep
Immortal - Antarctica
In Flames - Dialogue With The Stars
In Flames - Zombie Inc.
In Flames - Man Made God
In Flames - Only For The Weak
In Flames - Free Fall
In Flames - Black & White
Kamelot - The Haunting (Somewhere In Time)
Kamelot - Memento Mori
Lacuna Coil - Heir Of A Dying Day
Lacuna Coil - Cold Heritage
Lamb Of God - The Faded Line
Mercenary - 11 Dreams
Mercenary - Firesoul
Moonspell - At Tragic Heights
Scar Symmetry - Artificial Sun Projection
Testament - D.N.R.
Testament - 3 Days In Darkness
Testament - Afterlife


----------



## cyril v (Aug 3, 2009)

hate eternal - bringer of storms.


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 4, 2009)

I have to say

Dir en Grey- Lie Buried With A Vengeance
Jellyfish- Ghost at Number 1
D12- Rap Game (when I cannot resist the inner wigger in me)
Opeth- Master's Apprentices
Limp Bizkit- Faith
Deftones- Hexagram (fucking YES)

and my personal favorite

In Flames- Jotun


----------



## gdbjr21 (Aug 4, 2009)

ill probably get shit for this, but "Bombs Over Bagdad" - Outkast


----------



## Hypothermia (Aug 4, 2009)

Meshuggah-Rational gaze


----------



## Variant (Aug 5, 2009)

While a million heavy-as-fuck-songs went though my head, I can turn them all up and just wash out my speakers or hurt my ears... one very-not-heavy song stands out that I just can't seem to turn loud enough and that's: *'The Death Of Music' by Devin Townsend*. Amazing. Powerful. Epic. Huge. All that stuff. Just brilliant really.


----------



## Groff (Aug 5, 2009)

Variant said:


> While a million heavy-as-fuck-songs went though my head, I can turn them all up and just wash out my speakers or hurt my ears... one very-not-heavy song stands out that I just can't seem to turn loud enough and that's: *'The Death Of Music' by Devin Townsend*. Amazing. Powerful. Epic. Huge. All that stuff. Just brilliant really.



It doesn't have to be heavy to be badass! 




And also, Watch them Feed by In Flames.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihYXj3DnXvA


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 5, 2009)

Domination-Pantera
Footsteps Resound in an Empty Chapel-Akercocke
Slaughter of the Soul-At The Gates
Hallowed be Thy Name-Iron Maiden

most of the Words Go Unspoken, Deeds Go Undone album by Akercocke, mostly Eyes of Dawn, and The Penance


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 5, 2009)

Leeway -Born to Expire

the whole album...

Without a doubt the first thing I thought of when I read this thread. Stereo systems aren't loud enough for it


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 5, 2009)

awesomeaustin said:


> Hallowed be Thy Name-Iron Maiden



One of my favorite tracks to attempt singing along with. I still can't really do that last "NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmme"


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 5, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> It's a song I love, a song that makes me laugh cry and headbang, it's a song that even in my darkest hour never fails to put a smile on my face, it's also a song that I couldn't find a better version of on youtube so this one will have to do.........


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 6, 2009)

^ oh yeah!


----------



## klami (Aug 6, 2009)

Gojira - Art of dying
Meshuggah - Sickening
Lamb of god - Redneck
Pain of Salvation - Scarsick
Textures - Laments of an icarus


----------



## richcastle66 (Aug 6, 2009)

Toxic Waltz- Exodus


----------



## Anthony (Aug 6, 2009)

After The Burial - Cursing Akenaten


----------



## Ironbird666 (Aug 6, 2009)

There are many, many, MANY songs that I crank up to ear-bleed levels; however, I'm on a huge Morbid Angel kick right now so I'll say Morbid Angel - God of Emptiness. LOVE that song!!


----------



## Johnology (Aug 31, 2009)

Buried at Sea, Always, North Lane, Early Grave, Follow the Water, In Elegance - Architects

The whole of Miss Machine - The Dillinger Escape Plan

The Year Summer Ended In June, The Failsafe, One Day I'll Stay Home, A Certain Death, Ebb and Flow - Misery Signals


----------



## chimp_spanner (Aug 31, 2009)

"Gaia", DTB. Although the mix on that whole album bugs me. I want the drums to be so much bigger. *sigh*


----------



## dexmix (Aug 31, 2009)

La Sexorcisto Vol. 1 by White Zombie, THE WHOLE ALBUM cannot get loud enough.

especially black sunshine. that song rules.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Aug 31, 2009)

Hmmmm, some pretty cool stuff mentioned.  Soooo, I'll mention a few that haven't been mentioned:

Machinehead - Exhale the Vile

Dream Theater - Panic Attack (LOVE the subsonic piledriver rhythmns that occur when John Petrucci and John Myung play in unison)

Fear Factory - Securitron (I've had "Obsolete" since it came out in '99 - besides Dino's pummeling rhythmns, Burton Bell's vocals sound SO COOL [he sounds like he's so enraged, that he's on the verge of having a stroke!) 

Fear Factory - Resurrection

Overkill - Nice Day For a Funeral

Pantera - By Demons Be Driven


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 31, 2009)

Times they are a changin' - Bob Dylan
Towards Babylon - Behemoth


----------



## MFB (Aug 31, 2009)

Funk #49 - James Gang

Srsly.


----------



## B36arin (Aug 31, 2009)

Mercenary - Lost Reality

I LOVE the production, and it's probably one of the most epic songs ever written and recorded.


----------



## omgmjgg (Aug 31, 2009)

even though the band is dead, i can't stop listening to when knives go skyward atm


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 1, 2009)

Unearth- My Will Be Done
All Shall Perish- Stabbing To Purge Dissimulation, Awaken the Dreamers, Wage Slaves
After the Burial- Berzerker, A Steady Decline, Rareform, Aspiration
All That Remains- The Air that I Breathe
Meshuggah- Bleed, New Millenium Cyanide Christ


Just a few off the top of my head.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Sep 1, 2009)

The Lad- _City_, quite literally every song on the album 
_Alien_- Skeksis, Shitstorm, and Love?
_The New Black_- Far Beyond Metal

16volt- Happy Pill

Tool- Stinkfist, Eulogy, H., and Hooker with a Penis

Meshuggah- Much of all their albums

Carcass- Most of _Heartwork_. 

Gojira- Vacuity

Devin Townsend- Much of _Ocean Machine: Biomech_, Much of _Synchestra_, Bad Devil, Truth, Christeen, and War from _Infinity_

And, of course, Planet Smasher from _Ziltoid_. 

(The list will never end, so I'm stopping here.)

Shit, forgot Centipede by the Lad, so damn awesome.


----------



## Hellfury (Sep 1, 2009)

*Behemoth* - Slaves Shall Serve

Vocals and drums are just insane. .


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Sep 2, 2009)

This


----------



## bigblack11 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ghost of Perdition-Opeth
the Grand Conjuration from opeth makes me want to hit a dude with a sock full of nickels 
any nevermore or emmure song
and any outworld song


----------



## JamesGregory (Sep 6, 2009)

Cosmos by Cynic


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 6, 2009)

Perpetual Black Second and Straws Pulled At Random from Re-Nothing.


----------



## liamh (Sep 6, 2009)

Opeth-Demon of the fall
Meshuggah-shed
I'll think of some more later.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Sep 19, 2009)

I don`t ear too much slipknot since about 2006, but I love to play Before I forget, with my seven, in drop A, really really loud. The songs is in drop B, but sounds better a step down.
I read somewhere that "all hope"album is tune in drop A.


----------



## Cynic (Sep 20, 2009)

TesseracT - "Concealing Fate Pt.1"


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 20, 2009)

Nocturnus' _'The Key'_

Malevolent Creation's _'Retribution' _

Impiety's _'Kaos Kommand 696'_

Immolation's _'Unholy Cult'_

Order From Chaos' _'An Ending In Fire'_

Oh and At The Gates' _'Slaughter Of The Soul'_


----------



## AK DRAGON (Sep 20, 2009)

Mötley Crüe - Wild Side, Looks that Kill, Hooligan's Holiday
Pantera - cowboys from Hell
Van Halen - Unchained, Humans Being, Drop Dead Legs
Dream Theater - Constant Motion


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Sep 20, 2009)

The entire Anacrusis discography - because they can't seem to mix the vocal track above the guitars, and putting the music at full volume doesn't seem to help much.

Stravinsky's "The Rite of Spring" and "The Firebird", particularly if Charles Dutoit or Antal Dorati is conducting. Those two can never be too loud, though speakers do not generally like the tympani parts.

I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Crometeef (Sep 20, 2009)

any hasslehoff


----------



## JoryGriffin (Sep 20, 2009)

Beneath the Waves by Ayreon.

I always turn up for that track


----------



## willyman101 (Sep 20, 2009)

Don't Stop Believin' by Journey
Holding out for a Hero by Bonnie Tyler
There are plenty others I just can't think of them


----------



## MikeH (Sep 20, 2009)

Necropolis by The Black Dahlia Murder. I can't play that song enough or loud enough! I love the drums and Trevor's vocals are astonishing. Especially the layered chorus.


----------



## Ville (Sep 20, 2009)

Meshuggah - Stengah


----------



## hubbell1202 (Sep 20, 2009)

The Faded Line- Lamb of God
Force Fed- God Forbid
Possession- Whitechapel
Ghost of Perdition- Opeth
The Serpentine Offering- Dimmu Borgir


----------



## brainchild (Sep 21, 2009)

Animosity _ Bombs Over Rome
Ion Dissonance _ Tarnished Trepidation / Through Evidence
Johnny Truant _ Last Arms of the Apocalypse
Meshuggah _ Rational Gaze
TTTDE _ Carroll 14 Wossman 7


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 21, 2009)

Crometeef said:


> any hasslehoff



_Come take a *ride* in muh carrrrrrr..._ ...


----------



## Groff (Oct 21, 2009)

Just to contribute to my thread 

I've been blasting Packet Flier by Terrorhorse lately. It's just so goddamn crushing! 
Nice job.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 21, 2009)

Good thread!

I been blastin' out The Arusha Accord as of late


----------



## Nidolf (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmm... Lately I love playing Movits - Fel del av Gården, and also Maskinen - Pengar.
It's two Swedish songs... I love listening to them while showering : D Wakes me up and gets me pumped in the morning.

Other times, eh, anything by Mastodon. Also most songs on Images and Words!


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 21, 2009)

I recently remembered Passenger by the Deftones with Maynard. I love screaming this song!


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm blasting Possession by Whitechapel


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm gona be honest here and say Hit The Floor by Linkin Park... I know, it's kind of lame, but Chesters vocals get me every time. Meteora also (IMO) had better production than Hybrid Theory, so it sounds sharper.


----------



## datalore (Oct 21, 2009)

Battle of Mice - Bones in the Water



This was originally posted in the "evil-sounding bands" thread. I think it is replacing my brain with hating everyone and everything.

Also, I'm not a Slipknot fan by any means, but this one is very easy for me to turn up:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beXnl9PKiJc


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## omgmjgg (Oct 21, 2009)

the new danza song


----------



## Xanithon (Oct 21, 2009)

i HAVE to add Cursing Akhenatan (sp?) - After the Burial - i LOVE this song when i play it through my sound system, the sub goes absolutely fucking nuts! 

What else...
Rational Gaze / Perpetual Black Second / Bleed - Meshuggah
Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse
The Walk / Icarus Lives! - Periphery
Stabwound / Epitaph / Diminished to B - Necrophagist
Foam Born b) - BTBAM

thats all i can think of RIGHT NOW.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 22, 2009)

_Victim Of Love_ - Eagles
_Toxic Waltz _- Exodus
_Harvest Moon _- Blue Öyster Cult


----------



## Groff (Oct 22, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> _Toxic Waltz _- Exodus



Hell yeah!


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 22, 2009)

Black diamond - Strotovarius
Coast - Devin Townsend
Slave Labor - Fear Factory actually all fear factory needs to blast your ears out


----------



## DaveCarter (Oct 22, 2009)

Icarus Lives
Bland Street Bloom
Im Broken

Tunes


----------



## TomParenteau (Oct 22, 2009)

_The Bogeyman---_Udo


----------



## Groff (Oct 25, 2009)

This. The whole album is fucking excellent.


----------



## oremus91 (Oct 25, 2009)

I love Wings of Blackening by Kalmah.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Oct 26, 2009)

Devildriver - Back With A Vengeance
Obscura - Noospheres
Cradle of Filth - The Death of Love


----------



## Joelan (Oct 26, 2009)

Orion by Metallica.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 26, 2009)

I think that it's time for an updated list;

Meshuggah - Combustion, Bleed, Dancers to a Discordant System
Arch Enemy - Night Falls Fast
Dream Theater - A Nightmare to Remember, The Glass Prison
Testament - Into the Pit, Over the Wall, More Than Meets the Eye, The Formation of Damnation, Killing Season


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 26, 2009)

Joelan said:


> Orion by Metallica.



I approve 10000%


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 26, 2009)

From my 'Headbang' playlist on iTunes:

The Acacia Strain - Demolishor
Aeon - Soulburner
After The Burial - Cursing Akhenaten
American Head Charge - Seamless
Anaal Nathrakh - The Unbearable Filth of the Soul
Behemoth - Slaves Shall Serve
Behemoth - Defiling Morality Ov Black God
Beneath The Massacre - Reign of Terror
Beneath The Massacre - Our Common Grave
Bloodbath - At The Behest Of Their Death
Bloodbath - Iesous
Dark Funeral - Godhate
Death - Symbolic
Decapitated - Post(?) Organic
Dimmu Borgir - Hybrid Stigmata - The Apostasy
Fleshgod Apocalypse - As Tyrants Fall
Gojira - The Art of Dying
Hate - Threnody
Hour of Penance - Misconception
Lamb of God - Set To Fail
A Life Once Lost - Rehashed
Mastodon - March of the Fire Ants
Meshuggah - Persae Non Gratae
Meshuggah - Lethargica
Metallica - Battery
Mnemic - Liquid
Nile - Cast Down The Heretic
The Ocean - Hadean - The Long March of the Yes-Man
Opeth - The Grand Conjuration
Origin - Finite
Protest The Hero - Limb From Limb
Psycroptic - Epoch of the Gods
The Red Chord - Demoralizer
Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe
Scarve - Irradiant
Sikth - Sanguine Seas of Bigotry
Slayer - Killing Fields
Slayer - Disciple
Slipknot - This Cold Black
Slipknot - The Blister Exists
Soreption - 3
Soreption - 4
Spineshank - (Can't Be) Fixed
Spineshank - Transparent
Strapping Young Lad - We Ride
Strapping Young Lad - Consequence
Taproot - Mentobe
Textures - The Sun's Architect
Textures - Laments of an Icarus
Thrice - Firebreather
The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza - Go Greyhound
Veil of Maya - Mark The Lines
Vital Remains - Hammer Down The Nails
Whitechapel - Possession
Zyklon - Hammer Revelation


----------



## Korngod (Oct 26, 2009)

Fear Factory - Self Bias Resistor
Slayer - Here Comes the Pain (i believe its one of their 7 string songs)
Arch Enemy - We Will Rise
Korn - Here to Stay (face crushing intro!)
Metallica - Enter Sandman (something about the album version kicks major ass)
Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit (yes)
DIO - Rainbow in the Dark (fuck yea!)

thats all i can think of for now


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 26, 2009)

Animals as Leaders. The whole album, because the bass level is ridiculous.
Opeth - The Funeral Portrait
Gorod - Programmers of Decline
Behemoth - The Reign Ov Shemsu-Hor
Fell Silent - The Sleeper Must Awake + Age of Deception
Mors Principium Est - The Harmony Remains
Scar Symmetry - Morphogenesis
Mobb Deep - Right Back at You

And, because it's so consistently annoying yet completely crushing;


Bleed.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 26, 2009)

"Spheres of Madness"


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 5, 2009)

This. Most fucking awesome intro mix EVAR.


----------



## spooky_time (Nov 9, 2009)

*http://www.lyricsfreak.com/d/death/lack+of+comprehension_20038455.html*

Death: Lack of Comprehension

That song is just plain awesome.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 11, 2009)

Throwdown - Hellbent (On War)
Motley Crue - Kick Start My Heart
Lamb of God - Pathetic
Metallica - Sad But True
Machine Head - Davidian
Hardcore Superstar - We Don't Celebrate Sundays


----------



## asphyx123 (Nov 11, 2009)

Scar Symmetry - Deviate from the Form
Sybreed - ReEvolution
Mercenary - Firesoul
Judas Priest - Ram it down / Painkiller
Meshuggah - Bleed


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 11, 2009)

Suicide Machines - DDT

Snapcase- Caboose

someone has to bring up the Hardcore punk


----------



## Scythe001 (Nov 11, 2009)

After Forever - Discord
Alice in Chains - Sea of Sorrow
Arch Enemy - Leader of the Rats, Taking Back My Soul, Mechanic God Creation, Blood On My Hands
Ayreon - Day Twelve: Trauma, Age of Shadows, Beneath the Waves
Black Label Society - Demise of Sanity, Forever Down
Dream Theater - The Glass Prison
Kamelot - Memento Mori
Metallica - anything from Master of Puppets
Nevermore - Born, We Disintegrate
Queensryche - Revolution Calling, The Killing Words
Symphony X - The Odyssey


----------



## philkilla (Nov 11, 2009)

nebulous


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 11, 2009)

Hail Mighty North/Forest Trolls of Satan (Anno Clitoris 666: Opus II) by Dying Fetus:


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll add

All Shall Perish- Awaken the Dreamers, Stabbing to Purge Dissimulation, Eradication
Winds of Plague- Decimate the Weak, The Impaler
Cannibal Corpse- Five Nails Through the Neck, Death Walking Terror, Murder Worship
Austrian Death Machine- See You at the Party Richter, Get to the Choppa, Who is Your Daddy and What Does He Do?
Unearth- Giles, Sanctity of Brothers


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 12, 2009)

I has another epic additon... 

Fear of the Dark - Iron Maiden

Fuck me, it's epic.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 12, 2009)

This is what I think when I'm drunk and see the title of this thread.


----------



## op1e (Nov 12, 2009)

Hatebreed - In Ashes They Shall Reap

Liquid Metal's been playin the shit out of it. My cars ancient mids loom closer to closure every time its played.


----------



## TomParenteau (Nov 12, 2009)

Udo "The Bogeyman"


----------



## ire_works (Nov 12, 2009)

Machine Head's cover of 'Battery'

Louder , faster , heaveier , and lower tuned than the original. It just runs man.




Psyopus - Insects

By a wide margin , a song that never ceases to shock and appaul anyone within listening distance. Its spastic high pitched abrasive stucture just feels like a nail driven into my brain in all the right ways.



Cannibal Corpse - Infinite Misery

Best served around 2:00am driving home in the middle of nowhere after a party at maximum volume. So epic , so heavy , so well composed and so goddamn brutal. I seriously can't imagine this song ever being quiet.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 13, 2009)

^^^^^
Colony of Birchmen x100000000000


----------



## scorch15 (Nov 13, 2009)

Guardians Of ASGARD - AMON AMARTH, this song is just so bad ass


----------



## Xanithon (Nov 13, 2009)

I have more to add:

Born of Osiris - Open Arms to Damnation - that breakdown type thing with the synth is immense IMO
Animals as Leaders - pretty much every song
Fear Factory - the new song that i forgot the name of and also Invisible Wounds (Dark Bodies)
After the Burial - The Fractal Effect


----------



## Mattnh79 (Dec 23, 2009)

Meshuggah-Benzin (Rammstein cover) and Bleed
Mastodon-Colony of Birchmen
In Flames-Cloud Connected
Arch Enemy-We Will Rise and My Apocalypse


----------



## the drew (Dec 24, 2009)

I listen to pretty much everthing cranked. 

These come to mind though...

Pantera - Strength Beyond Strength
Death - Crystal Mountain


----------



## XPT707FX (Dec 24, 2009)

Dream Theater - Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence[CD 2]


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Valserp (Dec 24, 2009)

^ Best song EVAH!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 24, 2009)

I love that song.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah, I really can't stop listening to it... and listening to it LOUD!


----------



## Mattnh79 (Dec 24, 2009)

the drew said:


> I listen to pretty much everthing cranked.
> 
> These come to mind though...
> 
> ...



Pantera and Death FTW!


----------



## The Beard (Dec 24, 2009)

If these have been posted already, I apologize 

"...And Then She Bled" by Suicide Silence


"Deceit" by Vildhjarta


"Declaration" by Bleeding Through


"The Walk" by Periphery


"Horizons Of Chaos II - Hypocrisy" by The Faceless


"The Sleeper Must Awake/Age Of Deception" by Fellsilent
(I jam to this in my car EVERY time I drive )


And of course...

"Panama" by Van Halen


----------



## Opeth666 (Dec 24, 2009)

Doomsayer-Darkest hour... The middle section/solo is just fuckin awesome.
The Leper Affinity-Opeth
They Deserve to Die- Cannibal Corpse
Spice up your life- Spice girls


----------



## XeoFLCL (Dec 24, 2009)

Anything from Whitechapel's album This Is Exile.. However my particular favorite track to blast is Exalt


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 25, 2009)

Chemical warfare.


----------



## TomParenteau (Dec 25, 2009)

The Donnas--"Take It Off"

Judas Priest--"Ridin' The Wind"

and since stc423 mentioned =vH=, gotta include "Light Up The Sky"


----------



## 7stringabuser (Feb 10, 2010)

Joose said:


> "Bludgeoned To Death" by Suicide Silence


 
Slowest fucking breakdown ever haha...

Some I blast...
Digitally Transmitted Disease - King Conquer
Vicer Exciser - Whitechapel
Messiahbolical - Whitechapel
Entombed Monarch - Carnifex
Sonnet Of The Wretched - Chelsea Grin
Teeth Of Emulation - Disfiguring The Goddess
Toy Soldier - Years Spent Cold
Whore To A Chainsaw - Thy Art Is Murder
Redeemer Of Flesh - Rose Funeral


----------



## TruthDose (Feb 10, 2010)

"Soulburner" - Aeon
"In Death is Life" - Meshuggah


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 10, 2010)

The Entire Zappa Catalogue
Kiss Alive - The whole damn thing!


----------



## Bleak (Feb 10, 2010)

Templars of steel - Hammerfall


----------



## Origin (Feb 10, 2010)

Aspiration, Cowboys From Hell, ANY Meshuggah especially from Catch 33 or Nothing (for obvious, ridiculously bassy and churning reasons ), etc


----------



## ry_z (Feb 10, 2010)

Anything by Boris or Sunn O))).

Maximum volume yields maximum results.


----------



## ServerOfAnubis (Feb 10, 2010)

Animosity 
Atb re-release
Nile - what may safelly be written, laying fire upon apep, opening of the mouth
Oceano - disgust for your kind, samael the destroyer
Meshuggah (all the albums)
Molotov Solution - rule by secrecy, enslaved
Enfold Darkess - exaltations, the sanctuaries
Ion Dissonance - o.a.s.d , scorn haven
Beneath The Massacre - system's failure, the invisible hand, lithium overdose
Arsis - the face of my innocence, hopeless truth
Arise and ruin - bound by blood, pale horse
Behemoth - slaying the prophets of isa, slaves shall serve
Ingested
Origin - consuming misery, finite
Whitechapel - fairy fay, alone in the morgue, father of lies


----------



## jemandvai (Feb 10, 2010)

nightmare to remember- dream theater


----------



## liamh (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 6, 2010)

New Traces!


----------



## adaman (Mar 6, 2010)

At this moment Devin Townsend's addicted album.


----------



## liamh (Mar 6, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> New Traces!


You tease!


----------



## anthonyferguson (Mar 6, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> THis is Sick!




YES

also, Ex Nihilo. that opening riff is gnarly. 

Zzzonked & Mothership (infact anything)-Enter Shikari

Rational Gaze-Meshuggah

Pretty Bright Light-RSD (yes... dubstep I'm afraid)

The solo in Cast Down The Heretic by Nile-the tremolo picking on the bottom A is so so awesome!

A New Level-Pantera

loads more!


----------



## matt397 (Mar 6, 2010)

Periphery - The Walk 
- Zyglrox
- Icarus Lives
- Totla Mad

SYL - Love?

obadiah parker -Hey Ya Cover


----------



## xiphoscesar (Mar 6, 2010)

Blood Oath by Suffocation

damn,the beginning never gets old with the double kick


----------



## revclay (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## corellia_guitar (Mar 6, 2010)

blackalicious - the fall and rise of elliot brown


----------



## TheMEGAinDETH (Nov 14, 2013)

Heir apparent by Opeth

13 Steps to Nowhere by Pantera

Ride the Lightning by Metallica

Looking Down the Cross by Megadeth

Forclosure of a Dream by Megadeth

Abacab by Genesis

46 & 2 by Tool

a lot more obviously


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Nov 14, 2013)

Hideous Deformity - Awaiting Decomposition

Spawn of Possession - Church of Deviance

Abominable Putridity - Remnants of the Tortured

Destruction - Total Desaster

Deadborn - Progressive Paralyze

Death - Scavenger of Human Sorrow

Obituary - Don't Care


----------



## abandonist (Nov 15, 2013)

ASIA - Heat of the Moment


----------



## guitareben (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn3A1boFfsI <<<< Same song without the beginning missing


----------



## abandonist (Nov 15, 2013)

Van Halen - Ain't Talkin Bout Love.


----------



## -42- (Nov 15, 2013)

Pig Destroyer - Starbelly

Graveyard - Hsingen Blues

Torche - Harmonslaught

Death Grips - Takyon

Electric Wizard - Barbarian

Eyehategod - Serving Time in the Middle of Nowhere

Fu Manchu - Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult cover)

Gaza - The Truth Weighs Nothing

Botch - Rejection Spoken Softly

Gridlink - Amber Gray

Wormrot - Freedom to Act

Insect Warfare - Hydraphobia

Wu Tang - Bring Da Ruckus

Heavy Eyes - These Men Are Wolves

Melvins - Night Goat (live version)

Helmet - He Feels Bad

Baroness - Eula

Kvelertak - Fossegrim

Lorde - Royals


----------



## TVasquez96 (Nov 16, 2013)

Damaged Good - This Or The Apocalypse
Powerhawk - This Or The Apocalypse
Saviorself - The Color Morale
Silver Lining - The Color Morale
Faces - Whitechapel
Snake Eyes - Sworn In
MJ Returns - Kingdom Of Giants
Hush Yael - Oh, Sleeper
Built Upon The Sand - Stick To Your Guns
Beyond The Sun - Stick To Your Guns


----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 16, 2013)

...there's no such thing as "low volume" with this! And yes... I am talking about the ENTIRE album!


----------



## monkeysuncle (Nov 16, 2013)

Napalm Death - Control
Black Sabbath - Die Young
Agoraphobic Nosebleed - Holy Mountain
Doom - Police Bastard
Morbid Angel - Fall From Grace
Onyx - SLAM!
Sleep - Sonic Titan
Noothgrush - Gage
GASP - GQ Blindfold
Weekend Nachos - Jock Powerviolence


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Nov 16, 2013)

Any alice and chains on the radio.


----------

